

How to use Tor, and some discussion on whether it's safe or not - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/101633-how-to-use-tor-and-is-it-actually-safe-and-anonymous

======
alttag
I installed Ghostery on the advice from some HN-ers a couple of weeks ago. I'm
amused that for an article about Tor and anonymous browsing, the hosting site
has more tracking scripts than I've typically seen in my few weeks of use.

------
salem
Wasn't it poor use of Tor, and someone running a high-bandwidth exit-node that
bootstrapped wikileaks?

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/wikileaks-
documents...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/wikileaks-documents/)

------
koryk
[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/rumors-tors-compromise-
are-...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/rumors-tors-compromise-are-greatly-
exaggerated) A post by Andrew Lewman on this topic.

